# صندوق الدوائر البسيطة(كل يوم دائرة جديدة) ارجوا التثبيت



## seen209 (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
نظرا لنشاط الموقع وكثرة طالبي العلم وخصوصا في هذا المجال سيتم وضع كل يوم دائرة جديدة لتعم الفائدة للجميع وارجوا من الاعضاء المشاركة وحتى يتم حصر مكان للدوائر وتسهيل الامر للباحثين هنها والله ولي التوفيق

الدائرة الاولى


(للتحكم بسرعة مروحة) انا جربتها على مروحة cpu وكان الاداء مذهل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
مرحبا بك وشكرا على المجهود الطيب
فقط أردت أن أقول أن الطرف 2 حسب الداتا شيت يجب أن يكون متصلا بالأرضى حتى تعمل هذه المتكاملة وهو حسب الداتا شيت لها

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8828/NSC/LM2941.html

أيضا مقاومة متغيرة واحدة تكفى

و أيضا LM317 أسهل فى التعامل معها ما لم تكن بحاجة لطرف ON/OFF و الذى يجب أن يكون بخلاف مفتاح الكهرباء


----------



## seen209 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على التعديل


----------



## seen209 (27 أغسطس 2011)

مشرفنا العزيز المقاومة الثانية تساعد بعدم الفصل المباشر للكهرباء الذي يغذي المروحة يعني اذا استخدمت مقاومة متغيرة واحده يصبح هناك سرعتان للمروحه(سريع وبطيء) ومع المقاومة المتغيرة الثانية تكون هناك التحكم افضل بالسرعة


----------



## seen209 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*دائرة led رهيبة (dancing led)*


----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اية الجمال دة ممتاز


----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

seen209 قال:


>



اخى اية المشكلة لو فصلنا المقاومة الثانية حضرتك بتقول هتفصل الكهرابء عن الدائرة طيب لو وصلنها علطول هيكون فية سريع وبطىء طيب بعد ما تتم عمل الدائرة ما وطيفة المقاومة الثانية لو تم تنفيذ الدائرة 

وشكرا لك والمهندس ماجد عباس


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## seen209 (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعتذر عن الانقطاع (عيد) وكل عام وانتم بخير
اخي العزيز انا نفذت الدائرة وقمت بتجربتها بمقاومة واحدة وقمت بتربتها بمقاومتين والنتيجة كانت كالتالي
بمقاومة واحد تعمل الدائره بشكل جيد وعند استخدام المقاومة يكون بها فراغ ملحوض قبل ضهور تغيير بالسرعة وعند اضافة المقاومة يجب ان تكون المقاومة الاولى في وضعية max ويتم التحكم بالسرعة من المقاومة الثانية بسرعات عالية واذا
-كانت المقاومة الاولى بوضعية min يكون التحكم من المقاومة الثانية بالسرعة بوضعية بطيئة 
ارجو ان اكون ضحت عمل الدائرة


----------



## seen209 (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
دائرة سهلة وهي عبارة عن TOUCH ON-OFF


----------



## seen209 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذه دائرة حساس صوت للغرفة وهي الان قيد التجربة وانشالله اذا نجحت ابلغكم
ولمزيد من التفاصيل من الموقع
http://www.high-voltage-lab.com/252/room-noise-detector


----------



## seen209 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*كونفيرتر*

السلام عليكم
الدائرة ليست بحاجة لشرح




وهاذ الموقع للشرح ان لزم
http://www.eleccircuit.com/simple-regulator-by-transistor-c1061/


----------

